# Craft Magic Item without Knowing the Required Spell



## TarionzCousin (Jul 17, 2012)

d20pfsrd.com said:
			
		

> Note that all items have prerequisites in their descriptions. These prerequisites must be met for the item to be created. Most of the time, they take the form of spells that must be known by the item's creator (although access through another magic item or spellcaster is allowed). The DC to create a magic item increases by 5 for each prerequisite the caster does not meet. The only exception to this is the requisite item creation feat, which is mandatory. In addition, you cannot create potions, spell-trigger, or spell-completion magic items without meeting its prerequisites.



So, for a +5 penalty to the Spellcraft DC, can you craft a magic item without knowing the spell? 

_Example:_ Crafting Dust of Appearance requires: Feat: Craft Wondrous Item, the glitterdust spell; Cost 900 gp. If my wizard doesn't know the glitterdust spell, can he still create Dust of Appearance?

If not, what exactly is meant by "prerequisite" in this case?


----------



## Jester David (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, you can make _Dust of Appearance_ without knowing the _glitterdust_ spell. However, for example, you could not make a scroll of _glitterdust_ as that is a spell completion item.

It's odd, and "prerequisite" might be the wrong word. 

It's a bit of a bone being thrown to spontaneous casters, so they don't have to take some spell they'll never use to be able to make a much needed item or add the cost of a scroll to almost every item.


----------



## paradox42 (Jul 17, 2012)

There's also the Master Craftsman feat. A Dwarf Fighter making his own magic weapons and armor isn't going to have the necessary spells to craft that _+3 Returning Warhammer _(for one possible example).

Not everybody who crafts magic items in Pathfinder is actually a spellcaster.


----------



## amethal (Jul 17, 2012)

Jester Canuck said:


> It's a bit of a bone being thrown to spontaneous casters, so they don't have to take some spell they'll never use to be able to make a much needed item or add the cost of a scroll to almost every item.



It doesn't necessarily have to be a spellcraft check either - the creating magic items section gives examples of other checks you could make instead. 

(As does Master Craftsman, although my DM hates that feat for flavour reasons and has added so many limitations the feat is pretty much worthless; i.e. Despite spending a feat on Master Craftsman and another feat on Craft whatever Magic Item,  I can only make the check using the craft skill (or in a few rare cases, profession skill) he decides is most appropriate to the item I want to make, assuming I have enough ranks in one of whichever handful of craft skills he thinks are relevant for this particular item. Always check with your DM before taking Master Craftsman!)


----------

